# Healthcare



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Veronica

I hope you are well and as you may have gathered we are still havibg difficulty selling our home in the UK - 

We are hopeful to sell by the end of the year

I have read with interest recent postings on healthcare

When we finally arrive, we will be in receipt of private pensions only and I am aware of the 2.5 years rule re: the EHIC Card

This period still does not take us to state pension age thus leaving a gap in Cypriot healthcare provision

However, my hubby is entitled to Incapacity and DLA benefits - does this change our entitlement to Cypriot healthcare?

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi hotshop,

Sorry you are having so much trouble selling your house
it seems that house sales everywhere are at a virtual standstill.
To be honest with you I don't know whether you husband being entitled to benefits in the Uk will entitle you to free health care here.
Maybe someone else will be able to answer that.

Although we are entitled to free health care on two counts, my UK pension and the fact that we pay social insurance here, we still prefer to go private where possible. 
We have used the general hospital on occassion but its like a cattle market
We have private health insurance for the major things like cancer, heart disease etc which covers us for up to 2 millions worth of treatment per year.
We have a free health check each year through the insurance which we had this week. It was a very thorough checkup including blood tests for cancer markers.
We checked out as fit as fiddles


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

hotshop said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> I hope you are well and as you may have gathered we are still havibg difficulty selling our home in the UK -
> 
> ...


Good morning,

The EHIC card is for holiday makers or temporarily visitors use only.

A permanent resident is not entitled to us the EHIC card for public healthcare within Cyprus. But I believe that in an emergency some state hospitals will accept the EHIC card until you get your Cypriot Health Card, although they are becoming stricter on its use. 

As you are under state retirement age you should obtain a S1 (formally E106) from your tax office prior to leaving UK. Depending on you NI contributions this can give you up to 2.5 years free healthcare in Cyprus.

However for immigration purposes you may also need to have Private Health Insurance (please note many insurers will NOT cover chronic or pre-existing conditions for example epilepsy, diabetes, heart conditions, and those that do may be very expensive) In these circumstances you may have to show you have sufficient financial funds to cover any hospital expenses. ( you have three months to go start the immigration process) 

Unfortunately the fact that your husband is receiving incapacity and DLA in UK will make no difference. I assume you have checked with the authorities in UK that these benefits will still be paid once you become a resident here? (I know that some benefits do stop once you leave UK)

Make sure you have a copy of all your medical records from your UK GP. (Once you leave UK and are resident in Cyprus your GP medical records are centrally stored in UK for only 10 years) 

Ask your UK general practitioner for a supply of your usual medications prior to moving over and ensure that you have the prescription to back up the medications you are on. Until you get your relevant healthcare card you may need to seek a repeat prescription. However most medications can be bought over the counter at any pharmacy, including many of those drugs that are prescription only in UK. The exception to this is any psychiatric medication, which can only be obtained from a registered psychiatrist. However a recommended local private doctor will write a private (payable) prescription for you to take to the pharmacy if necessary.

Kind regards and good luck with the house sale.


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Veronica and Mycroft

Thanks for the speedy and extensive response to my request for information

Regards

hotshop


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

:


hotshop said:


> Veronica and Mycroft
> 
> Thanks for the speedy and extensive response to my request for information
> 
> ...


Hi Hotshop
I think as far as I know, Incapacity Benefit is paid to you still and also the Disability Living Allowance, but only the caring component and not the mobility part. We are also wondering about similar things and I get the mobility allowance only so that will dicontinue. I am trying to research still about steroid injections in to the spine, which I receive here every four months, but not having much success at the moment. It is totally the health issues that worry us as well. I don't think we realise just how lucky we are here having th N.H.S to rely on, we all just take it for granted a lot of the time.
Good luck with your plans and research and I know everyone is really helpful on this forum, which I have found to be invaluable.
Best Wishes
Pam.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Further to my previous posting, regarding your entitlement to UK befits once you leave UK, I have found the attached website should help

Taking disability benefits to other European countries : Directgov - Disabled people

The following address may also be useful

Exportability Co-ordinator
Exportability Team
Room C216
Pension, Disability and Carers Service
Warbreck House
Warbreck Hill Road
Blackpool
FY2 0YE

E-mail:
[email protected]


Hope this may be of help.
Kind regards


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanyou all for this info as we are moving to Cyprus at the end of the year,and were wondering about our Medical Recordsand how we get them,

Good Information from everyone

Many Thanks

Dave


----------



## chrisjac (Jan 30, 2011)

*Private health ins costs?*



Veronica said:


> Hi hotshop,
> 
> Sorry you are having so much trouble selling your house
> it seems that house sales everywhere are at a virtual standstill.
> ...


Hi Veronica, interesting to read the responses to these posts, all very useful information, Hope you don't mind but can I ask how much your premium(s) are per person or couple for the private health cover, what Company are you with and does it cover you just in Cyprus or elsewhere in Europe? (We are looking to do the same)

Many Thanks 
Chrisnjac


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrisjac said:


> Hi Veronica, interesting to read the responses to these posts, all very useful information, Hope you don't mind but can I ask how much your premium(s) are per person or couple for the private health cover, what Company are you with and does it cover you just in Cyprus or elsewhere in Europe? (We are looking to do the same)
> 
> Many Thanks
> Chrisnjac


Hi Chrisnjac,
We are with Prime (used to be interlife) Our premiums are just over 1000K per year for both of us. We have an 800euro excess to bring the premiums down as we only intend to use the insurance in case of serious illness or hospitalisation.
It covers us for all of Europe and otherp arts of the world and in case of treatment which is not available in Cyprus it covers us for going abroad for treatment.
Without the excess the premiums are just under 2000k per year for a couple.
For most minor illnesses we pay as we go. Its around 50 euros per visit to our doc.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

chrisjac said:


> Hi Veronica, interesting to read the responses to these posts, all very useful information, Hope you don't mind but can I ask how much your premium(s) are per person or couple for the private health cover, what Company are you with and does it cover you just in Cyprus or elsewhere in Europe? (We are looking to do the same)
> 
> Many Thanks
> Chrisnjac


Good morning,

Just a reminder - many medical insurance policies do not cover any pre existing conditions, even minor ones, those that do will load the premiums considerably. Having worked for a medical insurance company in a previous life, please read the small print on any policy carefully as I know of people who have had expensive treatment only to find that because the insurance company links this to a pre existing condition they will not pay.

Kind regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Just a reminder - many medical insurance policies do not cover any pre existing conditions, even minor ones, those that do will load the premiums considerably. Having worked for a medical insurance company in a previous life, please read the small print on any policy carefully as I know of people who have had expensive treatment only to find that because the insurance company links this to a pre existing condition they will not pay.
> 
> Kind regards



A good point. I tend to assume that everyone is aware of the need to check the small print etc but I suppose not everyone does. 
Another thing is to insist that you get a copy of the policy in English. Unless you ask it will come in Greek and then you have no idea at all what you are covered for.


----------



## chrisjac (Jan 30, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Chrisnjac,
> We are with Prime (used to be interlife) Our premiums are just over 1000K per year for both of us. We have an 800euro excess to bring the premiums down as we only intend to use the insurance in case of serious illness or hospitalisation.
> It covers us for all of Europe and otherp arts of the world and in case of treatment which is not available in Cyprus it covers us for going abroad for treatment.
> Without the excess the premiums are just under 2000k per year for a couple.
> For most minor illnesses we pay as we go. Its around 50 euros per visit to our doc.


Many Thanks for the replies, costs seems quite reasonable we'll def be looking at this more closely..

Chrisnjac :clap2:


----------

